# Southern California Beach Club Maintenance Fee Question



## grgs (Feb 23, 2015)

My husband and I closing on a resale SCBC unit. The broker is having us pay 2015 mf.  Aren't the fees paid quarterly?  I don't really mind prepaying them for this year.  I just want to know if this is case so I can confirm that the resort received them.

Also, property taxes are billed separately, correct?

Thanks!


----------



## JudyS (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't know how this resort bills MFs, but you should have either the resort or the seller provide you with an estoppel (a statement of what has been paid and what is owed.)

I don't own at this resort, but I own at Winners' Circle in Solana Beach. The taxes are billed separately and also include things such as street lights, garbage collection, plus a $10 special timeshare fee. So, they are fairly high. (About $60/year on a timeshare I got for free, of which maybe $25 is for services and the other $35 is taxes/timeshare fee. This bugs me because CA's Proposition 13 supposedly limits property taxes to 1% per year of the actual value of the property.)


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 24, 2015)

grgs said:


> My husband and I closing on a resale SCBC unit. The broker is having us pay 2015 mf.  Aren't the fees paid quarterly?  I don't really mind prepaying them for this year.  I just want to know if this is case so I can confirm that the resort received them.
> 
> Also, property taxes are billed separately, correct?
> 
> Thanks!



I would check with resort to see if it is "required" to pre pay the fees. 
The fees you pay quarterly in 2015 might actually be the 2016 fee.  
You don't want to pay a full years MF only to get the quarterly bill in March due April 1 as well. 
Find out what you are paying for.


----------



## grgs (Feb 24, 2015)

Pat and  Judy, thanks for your advice.

I will make sure to ask for the estoppel and check on the fee payment schedule.

Glorian


----------



## Gophesjo (Feb 24, 2015)

Not my business, but perhaps you'll forgive my asking...

I see that you list Oceanside as your location, so is this unit one you'll be renting out?

Thank you,

J



grgs said:


> Pat and  Judy, thanks for your advice.
> 
> I will make sure to ask for the estoppel and check on the fee payment schedule.
> 
> Glorian


----------



## grgs (Feb 24, 2015)

Gophesjo said:


> Not my business, but perhaps you'll forgive my asking...
> 
> I see that you list Oceanside as your location, so is this unit one you'll be renting out?
> 
> ...



Most of the time we're planning to use it for a staycation--a taste of the beach lifestyle. Also, we're hoping to take advantage of day use.  We live several miles inland.


----------



## Gophesjo (Feb 24, 2015)

Sounds like a great plan!  I love the location, and the property looks really nice.



grgs said:


> Most of the time we're planning to use it for a staycation--a taste of the beach lifestyle. Also, we're hoping to take advantage of day use.  We live several miles inland.


----------



## presley (Feb 24, 2015)

The standard billing for all GPR is annually.  You can request to set up quarterly and they charge you $5.50 extra for each billing.  Since you are being asked to pay the annual, quarterly wasn't set up.  

After you take ownership, you can change future years to quarterly.  Just so you know, "quarterly" is actually January, February, May and August payments.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 24, 2015)

Gophesjo said:


> Not my business, but perhaps you'll forgive my asking...
> 
> I see that you list Oceanside as your location, so is this unit one you'll be renting out?


I own a timeshare in Oceanside, which I generally rent out. One year, I noticed that the home address of my renters was also Oceanside. I asked them if they planned to use the timeshare for visitors. They said, "Oh no, we're staying at the timeshare. Every summer, we rent a week right near the beach so we don't have to drive there. Our home is three miles from the beach and the traffic is terrible!" 

Makes me glad I don't live in Southern California!


----------



## grgs (Feb 24, 2015)

presley said:


> The standard billing for all GPR is annually.  You can request to set up quarterly and they charge you $5.50 extra for each billing.  Since you are being asked to pay the annual, quarterly wasn't set up.
> 
> After you take ownership, you can change future years to quarterly.  Just so you know, "quarterly" is actually January, February, May and August payments.



Thanks!  I did call the resort and confirm that the quarterly set up is optional.  The current owners did pay for the entire year already.  So that is all good.


----------



## grgs (Feb 24, 2015)

JudyS said:


> I own a timeshare in Oceanside, which I generally rent out. One year, I noticed that the home address of my renters was also Oceanside. I asked them if they planned to use the timeshare for visitors. They said, "Oh no, we're staying at the timeshare. Every summer, we rent a week right near the beach so we don't have to drive there. Our home is three miles from the beach and the traffic is terrible!"
> 
> Makes me glad I don't live in Southern California!



Just to be clear--that traffic right at the beach can be bad, and parking difficult.  It's not that the trip from 3 miles away is particularly bad. 

Judy, I did rent from you once (Aquamarine Villas), but it was only for a weekend. 

Glorian


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 24, 2015)

JudyS said:


> I own a timeshare in Oceanside, which I generally rent out. One year, I noticed that the home address of my renters was also Oceanside. I asked them if they planned to use the timeshare for visitors. They said, "Oh no, we're staying at the timeshare. Every summer, we rent a week right near the beach so we don't have to drive there. Our home is three miles from the beach and the traffic is terrible!"
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me glad I don't live in Southern California!




Not only that but its nice to have lazy beach days and sunset dinners and not have to worry about housework!  We love having someone else clean up after our stay.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 24, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> Not only that but its nice to have lazy beach days and sunset dinners and not have to worry about housework!  We love having someone else clean up after our stay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk



Don't forget the delightful pleasure of putting towels on all the chairs.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 25, 2015)

grgs said:


> Just to be clear--that traffic right at the beach can be bad, and parking difficult.  It's not that the trip from 3 miles away is particularly bad.
> 
> Judy, I did rent from you once (Aquamarine Villas), but it was only for a weekend.
> 
> Glorian


And parking is bad at many beaches. So, I shouldn't pick on California!

Glorian, I forgot that you had rented a weekend from me. 
Perhaps:
A)I've done too many rentals over the years to remember them well
-- or --
B) I've having "senior moments" (although I'm only 52)
-- or --
c) Both of the above!


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 25, 2015)

grgs said:


> Thanks!  I did call the resort and confirm that the quarterly set is optional.  The current owners did pay for the entire year already.  So that is all good.



Great.  Enjoy your new beach house!


----------



## grgs (Feb 25, 2015)

JudyS said:


> Glorian, I forgot that you had rented a weekend from me.
> Perhaps:
> A)I've done too many rentals over the years to remember them well
> -- or --
> ...



You likely had another Oceanside renter besides me.  Staying in your unit is what planted the buying seed for me.  

It seems that many of the So Cal resorts have day use and many locals own weeks.  It would be interesting to know if locals rent, use, or give their weeks to family/friends.

Glorian


----------



## Gophesjo (Feb 25, 2015)

Its too bad that day use at Aquamarine would not include parking (I believe this is so) - how about at So Cal Beach Club - parking for day users?


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 25, 2015)

Gophesjo said:


> Its too bad that day use at Aquamarine would not include parking (I believe this is so) - how about at So Cal Beach Club - parking for day users?



There is no parking there. It's all street parking.


----------



## grgs (Feb 25, 2015)

Gophesjo said:


> Its too bad that day use at Aquamarine would not include parking (I believe this is so) - how about at So Cal Beach Club - parking for day users?



There is parking at SCBC--it's underground.  I think they are about 7 spaces short for the number of units and so have purchased parking permits from the city for street parking.

From what I was told, parking is available for day use only if the resort is not at full occupancy.  In other words, during peak season it's very unlikely to get parking.  At other times, I guess I'll find out.


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 25, 2015)

grgs said:


> There is parking at SCBC--it's underground.  I think they are about 7 spaces short for the number of units and so have purchased parking permits from the city for street parking.
> 
> From what I was told, parking is available for day use only if the resort is not at full occupancy.  In other words, during peak season it's very unlikely to get parking.  At other times, I guess I'll find out.



You're correct. That garage is very tight.

When I stayed they gave me a pass for street parking. 

Carlsbad Inn is the same. You can use the garage when it's slow. 

I just ride my scooter and park wherever I want.


----------

